# Aquatic Kingdom LED lights



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone remember he brand name of the LED strip lights they sell at AK? Trying to do some research...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Those Led Lights are call Weipro from China


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yep, Weipro. I've been eyeing those fixtures for months now. Weipro seems to be a pretty big brand in China.

Does anyone own one? Reviews can only answer so many questions.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thx for the info!


----------

